

If you're in Texas, don't swear in school -- you'll end up in court - darxius
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17664075

======
noonespecial
I wouldn't worry about a "school to prison" pipeline if I were them. Sounds
like you already can't tell the difference.

